# Amazon selling refurb Kindles



## Atunah

That's the first time I have seen this, or have they done this before. They are selling refurb models for 329 $, listed as in stock. Interesting.

They are listed under the market place under new and used.

*LINK: Refurb Kindles from Amazon*


----------



## MonaSW

Wow, that is new.


----------



## Sandpiper

Would you buy a refurbished Kindle?  I'd think about it.  I might.  I think it should be discounted a little more though.  Not at all related to Kindle, but I had good experience with Amazon earlier this year.  I think Amazon is generally a good place to do business with.  Trust 'em.


----------



## chobitz

Refurb is as good as new but they should have reduced the price more.

I bought that refurbished TomTom for my husband for Christmas for 79 bucks. Same model brand new was 100 bucks more!


----------



## MonaSW

Sure I'd buy a reconditioned Kindle. In a heart beat. For myself though, not as a gift.


----------



## Atunah

Looks like they offer the same 1 year warranty on them and of course since they are in stock ready for shipping, no waiting time. But they are only 30 $ less then the new ones. Not sure. I am on waiting list for February for my Kindle. I don't usually have issues with buying refurb, but for some reason I want my Kindle to be "untouched"  if that makes sense  . 

I wonder how many of those refurbs they have in stock and how long they will last now with the Holiday Rush on them.


----------



## MikeD

If I was in the market for another, I'd buy a refurb in a heartbeat. In fact, I'm sitting here thinking about buying 5 or so to sell on ebay. Probably won't (too much hassle) but it sure is tempting...


----------



## TM

I have a late Feb delivery date... and am seriously considering a refurb model instead.


----------



## Xia

TM said:


> I have a late Feb delivery date... and am seriously considering a refurb model instead.


I would be, too, particularly if it comes with the same extended return time period as the spankin' new one, or any other product that is purchased from them right now (meaning, one would have until Jan 31st to return it, for any reason whatsoever).

Dang right I would.

In fact, I can really relate to Mike's thinking above - if these things are going for $700 to $1500 each on eBay, why not...........

-X-


----------



## Xia

By the way, I did just now go look at the refurb listing, and did click on the 'return policy' link embeded there, and it does say this:

"Holiday Returns Policy
Our standard policy is to accept most returns within 30 days from the date of delivery. However, we understand that many customers like to order holiday gifts early, so we have extended our returns period for the holidays.

Items sold by Amazon.com and shipped between November 1 and December 31, 2008, may be returned until January 31, 2009 for a full refund, subject to our other returns restrictions listed below."

In that case, I would so totally go for a refurb (well, if I didn't already own one; but even then, I would love to give one or two of these as gifts.... hhmmmmm....), what do you have to lose?!

Thanks for the info!!  Kindle food for thought!!

-X-


----------



## Guest

If you're going to try the eBay route with the refurbs, you should hurry. They wont last long. Soon they will all be on eBay

Here's the link
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000FI73MA/sr=8-1/qid=1227958994/ref=olp_pg_refurbished?ie=UTF8&coliid=&startIndex=0&me=&qid=1227958994&sr=8-1&seller=&colid=&condition=refurbished


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I would certainly consider a refurb but not at that price.  The only real incentive I can see is speedy delivery.


----------



## stevene9

$30 is too small a discount for me to buy a refurb. Anything short of a 20% discount is unacceptable.

Steve


----------



## Leslie

Hm, it's pretty tempting. If I ordered one in the next 4 hours, I could have it on Monday.

I've been thinking about getting one for the young woman who works with me in the office.

L


----------



## Cuechick

They also have "used" ones listed from 795-1500.00! So really these refurbed are a bargain. If I didn't have one already and had a Feb. delivery date. I would buy one of these but not cancel the other till I had checked it out. I wondered what they did with ones that people got and had problems with and returned... these must be those.

Oh and I saw one had sold on eBay for over 800.00.


----------



## Guest

I just looked, only 1 left.


----------



## Leslie

Well, I went ahead and ordered one. I have amazon prime so free shipping and I should have it on Tuesday. I'll report back as to condition, etc. If it's not perfect it will be returned asap.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Leslie, did you get the last one?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Leslie, did you get the last one?
> 
> Betsy


I don't think they have only one. I think it means there is only one seller (Amazon) selling the refurbished Kindles.

L


----------



## Leslie

What I wasn't able to find, anywhere in the order, was the place to designate it as a gift and not have it be registered to my account. I guess I'll have to deregister myself before I give it to Susan. Maybe if I had shipped it to a different address I would have had that choice. I did look at the gift options but all it had was the choice to pay $4.99 to get it wrapped (which I didn't choose since I am going to open it up and thoroughly check it out).

L


----------



## Delby

Hi everyone.  Just found this board..  

been wanting a kindle.. and holding off planned to get it for xmas then found the 11 to 13 week wait.. so I waited a bit.. and saw the referbs this morning and ordered myself one..  will be getting it monday.. fingers crossed..  

will post more about it when I get it..  but I really liked the fact that it had the same return and warrenty as a new one...  that and the no wait is what sold me on it, even if the discounted price is only $30.  

I can't really blame amazon for the low discount because they have a product that has such a long waiting list, and with used one's being sold at 2 to 4 times the price of a new one  I will say they seem to have hit the perfect time to offer them.. LOL

laters


----------



## Leslie

Hi Delby, welcome! Glad you found us.

Go post an intro over in the welcome & introductions board.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Delby said:


> Hi everyone. Just found this board..


Welcome. You found a good place to be.



> been wanting a kindle.. and holding off planned to get it for xmas then found the 11 to 13 week wait.. so I waited a bit.. and saw the referbs this morning and ordered myself one.. will be getting it monday.. fingers crossed..
> 
> will post more about it when I get it.. but I really liked the fact that it had the same return and warrenty as a new one... that and the no wait is what sold me on it, even if the discounted price is only $30.


Way to go. We'll be waiting for your good news Monday.



> I can't really blame amazon for the low discount because they have a product that has such a long waiting list, and with used one's being sold at 2 to 4 times the price of a new one I will say they seem to have hit the perfect time to offer them.. LOL
> 
> laters


Good point. But then we should have faith in Amazon to do the right/smart thing.


----------



## Atunah

Arg, I don't know what to do, what to do. I have a ship date of mid February and those refurbs are so tempting. I just don't want to get unlucky again and get one that is not in good condition. Like worn buttons or such. But now if I wait for Leslie to report back, then they might be gone again and I am again a day late and a dollar short   

I can't make up my mind wahh


----------



## HappyGuy

I wonder how many of those "refurbs" are just returns. I'm sure a lot of people ordered them, based on Operah's recommendation, then decided they weren't for them and returned them. Refurb may not mean "broken and fixed". It may also just mean, "the box was opened".


----------



## HappyGuy

All riiiight ... no longer a Dr. Seuss!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

FearNot said:


> All riiiight ... no longer a Dr. Seuss!


Congratulations on your Lewis Carroll-ness! Wahoo! We love these active Kboarders!

Betsy


----------



## MikeD

Atunah said:


> Arg, I don't know what to do, what to do. I have a ship date of mid February and those refurbs are so tempting. I just don't want to get unlucky again and get one that is not in good condition. Like worn buttons or such. But now if I wait for Leslie to report back, then they might be gone again and I am again a day late and a dollar short
> 
> I can't make up my mind wahh


The good thing is that you would have nothing to lose. If you order a refurb and do not cancel the new one that is still on order, then you can return the refurb if there are any issues and be no worse off than before. JMO.


----------



## Anne

FearNot said:


> I wonder how many of those "refurbs" are just returns. I'm sure a lot of people ordered them, based on Operah's recommendation, then decided they weren't for them and returned them. Refurb may not mean "broken and fixed". It may also just mean, "the box was opened".


That is true they could just be the ones that were returned because somone did not want the Kindle after they got it.


----------



## pickychicky

I bit the bullet and ordered a refurb this morning - this way I'll be certain to have one for my trip on Wednesday. I haven't canceled my original order which says delivery Dec 8-10, so then I'll have 2. I'll have to decide what to do with the second (I don't want to be one of the ebayers who are selling for insane prices)...


----------



## Guest

If didn't already have a Kindle and there was no chance of getting one until February, I'd be all over these refurbished ones.


----------



## sjc

I would do refurb...They have to bring it up to "factory new" standards with mfr. warranty; so that is as good as new.  

It's funny, a week or two before the big "O" show...I told my husband that I wanted to invest in 3 new Kindles to throw up on Ebay in December...he told me NO stupid idea.  STUPID!!! I watched one go off for $966!!  My son said, "Ma, I would have gone behind his back and did it anyway."  I told him that's why he's always grounded.


----------



## Atunah

I am such a worry wart.   . I know I can send it back if its not in ok condition and let my regular order stand, but what if those refurbs are the ones send back by people that have used them for a while and any issues won't show up until later? If the discount was a bit more than just 30$, I would be all over this. Its quite a risk to take for 30$. 

Plus, what if I order and try it out for a while and then the other order mysteriously gets fulfilled earlier than expected, then I have 2 charges on my card  

I know I am a total overthinker


----------



## Dori

And Amazon is repackaging them.  So the Pretty Box will be new. That is important to a bunch of folk.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sjc said:


> I would do refurb...They have to bring it up to "factory new" standards with mfr. warranty; so that is as good as new.
> 
> It's funny, a week or two before the big "O" show...I told my husband that I wanted to invest in 3 new Kindles to throw up on Ebay in December...he told me NO stupid idea. STUPID!!! I watched one go off for $966!! My son said, "Ma, I would have gone behind his back and did it anyway." I told him that's why he's always grounded.


LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Well I just remembered, I have 60$ in Amazon Gift cards attached to my order and the only way to use them on the refurb is to cancel my original order first.  . I guess waiting it is.


----------



## Guest

pickychicky said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered a refurb this morning - this way I'll be certain to have one for my trip on Wednesday. I haven't canceled my original order which says delivery Dec 8-10, so then I'll have 2. I'll have to decide what to do with the second (I don't want to be one of the ebayers who are selling for insane prices)...


I am sure that if it is a problem for you to sell on eBay, someone here on KindleBoards would be happy to make a fair deal with you for your extra.


----------



## Jeff

Being both impatient and cheap, I cancelled the order for my wife’s Kindle (which was scheduled for delivery in early March) and ordered a refurbished model instead. The refurb will arrive next Wednesday.

Just to see what would happen, I also bought her another Kindle book after I cancelled the order and before I placed the new order. It was processed as usual. The books I had bought previously were still there as well.

She’s not getting it until Christmas so you’ll have to wait for a report about the condition of the refurbished Kindle until December 26th.


----------



## Dori

No risk because if hers is a dud you can always give her yours while you work it out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dori, love your cardinal!

Betsy


----------



## Dori

Thank you and snag it, I won't mind.


----------



## TM

I went ahead and ordered the refurb (but haven't cancelled my other order yet) - my son told me I would be craxy not to go ahead and order...

With 2-day shipping, I will get it Wednesday.


----------



## Cuechick

I thin k that is a smart move, TM and Jeff. 

I would also think that if anyone buys these to sell on eBay, they must disclose they are refurbished. I would assume that this info is in there on the K somewhere,on the box maybe? Or warranty info? Otherwise what would prevent people buying these and selling them as new?


----------



## Micdiddy

Omg OMG OMG OMG
I DID IT! I canceled my order or the one coming in March and got a refurbished one arriving TUESDAY!!! TUESDAY!!!
I promise to give all the updates on whether these work like new or have glitches.
But with that return policy why would anyone wait till march?
Here's how I figure it, if i get the refurbished one and there's something wrong I will return it and order a new one, and since the holiday season and Oprah bump will be over, the new one shouldn't arrive too much later than the March date that was already quoted. And on the plus side I could get a good as new Kindle 12 weeks ahead of time for cheaper!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Micdiddy said:


> Here's how I figure it, if i get the refurbished one and there's something wrong I will return it and order a new one, and since the holiday season and Oprah bump will be over, the new one shouldn't arrive too much later than the March date that was already quoted. And on the plus side I could get a good as new Kindle 12 weeks ahead of time for cheaper!!


It's definitely a win-win. Once again, Amazon comes through. And to think, just a few years ago, Amazon almost went down the tubes.


----------



## Bruinboy

Call me crazy, but I'm waiting for one that is brand spanking new ... unless they drop the price by another $50.  Given how many refurbished they are selling (at least to folk here) I doubt if that will be the case.

Atunah, it looks like it's just you and me crazy enough to wait.


----------



## Micdiddy

Bruinboy said:


> Call me crazy, but I'm waiting for one that is brand spanking new ... unless they drop the price by another $50. Given how many refurbished they are selling (at least to folk here) I doubt if that will be the case.
> 
> Atunah, it looks like it's just you and me crazy enough to wait.


I'm not going to lie, the thought of a BRAND NEW one does have it's charm. But I think I will just lie to myself and say "This has never been touched, this is new, this is mine." I think if it works and acts and looks completely new, then I won't feel like I missed out on anything. But if there are some small glitches or scratches I might cry a little. I still think it's worth it, especially because I'm seeing my parents soon and they bought it for me so I actually want them to see what they paid for.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bruinboy said:


> Call me crazy, but I'm waiting for one that is brand spanking new ... unless they drop the price by another $50. Given how many refurbished they are selling (at least to folk here) I doubt if that will be the case.
> 
> Atunah, it looks like it's just you and me crazy enough to wait.


If enough people cancel and order the refurb, you might just see your ship time shrink. Waiting might turn out to be a good decision, too.


----------



## Msslaydbug

I went ahead and ordered one for my husband for Christmas ! It should be here Tuesday !! So I have a new one coming sometime before Dec 9th and a refurb next week !!


----------



## EyeMc

Bruinboy said:


> Call me crazy, but I'm waiting for one that is brand spanking new ... unless they drop the price by another $50. Given how many refurbished they are selling (at least to folk here) I doubt if that will be the case.
> 
> Atunah, it looks like it's just you and me crazy enough to wait.


I'm waiting. It has nothing to do with refurb v. new. I'm still not convinced that Santawife doesn't have something up her sleeve. I don't want to be a Grinch. So what is six weeks in the name of Marital Harmony. (The waiting is driving me nuts!!)

Jim


----------



## Guest

Very very cool indeed!


----------



## Cuechick

If any of you do have a problem with any of these, then I am sure Amazon will just replace it as they do with the new ones.... you may even get a 
a new one!


----------



## Micdiddy

Octochick said:


> If any of you do have a problem with any of these, then I am sure Amazon will just replace it as they do with the new ones.... you may even get a
> a new one!


Oh yeah they will absolutely replace it. Also, to be honest they are not that much cheaper than a new one, so if I have a problem with all the refurbished ones I get I can just go back to ordering a new one.

I wonder how many refurbished ones they have? Judging by the boards they are selling like hot-cakes.

I have a sneaky suspicion they might not be fixing these up as much as possible because they want them out there before the holidays, plus they know even if there is something wrong with one very very few customers will return it for money back, instead they will return it for another one so Amazon will still benefit from getting people hooked but not necessarily producing the best refurbished product, if you know what I mean. 
I'm a skeptical optimist at heart, I recognize a situation like this could happen, but I don't actually think that's what they're doing.


----------



## Cuechick

I thought this was pretty funny, someone is listing the refurbished for sale on eBay! I believe it was a 3 day listing so they probably just ordered them and do not even have them in hand yet. Sadly there are a lot of people out there who do not do enough research and may jump on this, not realizing they can get them on Amazon. I am tempted to report the listing, since it is basically lying and making it sound like they are the soul source for these.

http://cgi.ebay.com/IN-STOCK-Amazon-Kindle-ebook-reader_W0QQitemZ320321616363QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item320321616363&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1234%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1307


----------



## Micdiddy

Octochick said:


> I thought this was pretty funny, someone is listing the refurbished for sale on eBay! I believe it was a 3 day listing so they probably just ordered them and do not even have them in hand yet. Sadly there are a lot of people out there who do not do enough research and may jump on this, not realizing they can get them on Amazon. I am tempted to report the listing, since it is basically lying and making it sound like they are the soul source for these.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/IN-STOCK-Amazon-Kindle-ebook-reader_W0QQitemZ320321616363QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item320321616363&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1234%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1307


Quoted from the listing: "Amazon's Kindle is SOLD OUT UNTIL MARCH 2009 but we have the THE REMAINDER OF THEIR REFURBISHED KINDLES straight from Amazon."

You're right, that's very dishonest.


----------



## Jeff

Caveat emptor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Caveat emptor.


So true. I've gotten burned on e-bay, and when I bought the item, I knew there had to be something wrong. Lesson learned.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Bruinboy said:


> Call me crazy, but I'm waiting for one that is brand spanking new ... unless they drop the price by another $50. Given how many refurbished they are selling (at least to folk here) I doubt if that will be the case.
> 
> Atunah, it looks like it's just you and me crazy enough to wait.


I'm waiting as well for the same reason. I have nothing against "referbs", our first MP3 players are also referbs and they work great. My computer is even a referb from Dell. Had my hands on the Sony reader the Crutchfield Outlet store had on display but am still convinced I want a Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mom133d, sorry it took me this long to welcome you to the Kindleboards!

I got my own Kindle in October, but I've just ordered one for my brother, and I can't bring myself to give him a refurbished one.  I don't think he would buy one for himself.  So he can wait.  

Betsy


----------



## Micdiddy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mom133d, sorry it took me this long to welcome you to the Kindleboards!
> 
> I got my own Kindle in October, but I've just ordered one for my brother, and I can't bring myself to give him a refurbished one. I don't think he would buy one for himself. So he can wait.
> 
> Betsy


I would not be surprised if you have personally welcomed literally every poster here.


----------



## Cuechick

well, I just sent the seller a question, asking to see a picture of one of these actual Kindles he has... I am sure I will not get a response.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Micdiddy said:


> I would not be surprised if you have personally welcomed literally every poster here.


I'm trying.....as are others. We're a friendly group! (Anybody I missed--welcome!)

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Given that it's now the only way to get a Kindle in time for Christmas, I added a link to the Refurbs in our forum top menu. Seems worthy of highlighting for a few weeks, until the order backlog for new Kindles gets caught up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great job, Harvey!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Octochick said:


> I thought this was pretty funny, someone is listing the refurbished for sale on eBay! I believe it was a 3 day listing so they probably just ordered them and do not even have them in hand yet. Sadly there are a lot of people out there who do not do enough research and may jump on this, not realizing they can get them on Amazon. I am tempted to report the listing, since it is basically lying and making it sound like they are the soul source for these.


Not only that, they lifted their product description directly from Amazon's Kindle page. I am sure that is copyright infringement.


----------



## Micdiddy

LuckyRainbow said:


> Not only that, they lifted their product description directly from Amazon's Kindle page. I am sure that is copyright infringement.


Nah I think that's fair, I mean they're selling the same Kindles so the same description applies. It's saying that they have the remainder of the refurbished Kindles that bothers me. What does that even mean? The remainder? That they have ALL THE REST and you can't get a refurbished Kindle anywhere else?? Not even Amazon? That's what I first think it means, and that's obviously dishonest.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> Given that it's now the only way to get a Kindle in time for Christmas, I added a link to the Refurbs in our forum top menu. Seems worthy of highlighting for a few weeks, until the order backlog for new Kindles gets caught up.


You do take good care of us, Harvey.


----------



## MonaSW

Octochick said:


> I thought this was pretty funny, someone is listing the refurbished for sale on eBay! I believe it was a 3 day listing so they probably just ordered them and do not even have them in hand yet. Sadly there are a lot of people out there who do not do enough research and may jump on this, not realizing they can get them on Amazon. I am tempted to report the listing, since it is basically lying and making it sound like they are the soul source for these.


What would make me leery of ordering one on eBay now is that there will be some unscrupulous seller selling refurbished as new. It happens on eBay with other items all the time without disclosure.


----------



## Leslie

I ordered my refurb Kindle this morning. I received the confirmation email at the time of the order and have now received noticed that it is shipping. It is scheduled to be delivered on December 2nd (Tuesday). It shows up on my Amazon account as Leslie's 5th Kindle.

So....that's the latest from refurb Kindle-land.

L


----------



## Micdiddy

I should also be getting mine Tuesday! My FIRST one.


----------



## Leslie

Micdiddy said:


> I should also be getting mine Tuesday! My FIRST one.


I know, I am seriously addicted...LOL

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Five? I am guessing practically everyone in the house has one


----------



## Leslie

Vegas_Asian said:


> Five? I am guessing practically everyone in the house has one


This one will get deregistered and given as a gift to my right-hand person who works with me in the office.

L


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> This one will get deregistered and given as a gift to my right-hand person who works with me in the office.
> 
> L


Susan is one lucky lady with a great friend!!


----------



## Guest

> Leslie's 5th Kindle


!!!!!

Poster Child for Kindle=Leslie


----------



## Marci

* 
IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!*
*IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!
IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!*

For those of you who purchased the refurbs reborn kindles when you did.

I just checked the Amazon site and there are _zero_ left

for the moment .....


----------



## Guest

You beat me!  I was going to post the samething.  If you got a reborn Kindle, you got one of the last ones until they start shipping new ones again.

Maybe the eBay add was telling the truth...no matter, if he has any left, it's truthful now.


----------



## Cuechick

Ha, I wonder if the guy selling the refurb actually ordered it or was going to wait to see if he sold it? I noticed another guy set up a fake auction to let people know that the refurb Kindles were available at Amazon for 329.00, with a link. I thought that was pretty cool of him, esp since he had to pay to do that.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Amazon-Kindle_W0QQitemZ200282047792QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item200282047792&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A13%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Atunah

The refurb tab is up again on Amazon. At least for now.


----------



## Atunah

And its gone again


----------



## TM

I noticed some of the sellers are now selling refurbed units under the used section on Amazon...  so looks like people were buting the refurb just to sell (but they have to gamble on Amazon not having any more refurbs).


----------



## KBoards Admin

I guess those refurbs will continue to appear over time as Amazon, well, refurbishes any Kindles that get returned.

(For our newly-joining visitors, here's where they'll show up

*LINK: Refurb Kindles from Amazon*


----------



## Jeff

Harvey said:


> I guess those refurbs will continue to appear over time as Amazon, well, refurbishes any Kindles that get returned.
> 
> (For our newly-joining visitors, here's where they'll show up
> 
> *LINK: Refurb Kindles from Amazon*


FYI: I just got notification that the one I bought for my wife yesterday was shipped today.


----------



## Anne

Jeff said:


> FYI: I just got notification that the one I bought for my wife yesterday was shipped today.


I love you Santa


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jeff said:


> FYI: I just got notification that the one I bought for my wife yesterday was shipped today.


Sweet!! One more happy Christmas morning notched up.


----------



## Jeff

You love my Santa only because you haven’t read his lips.


----------



## Guest

Cool.  Did you over night it or what?  What is the delivery date?  We need to set up for he party and stuff.


----------



## Jeff

Vampyre said:


> Cool. Did you over night it or what? What is the delivery date? We need to set up for he party and stuff.


I wasn't in any hurry and just used the regular shipping. Amazon says she'll get it Wednesday. If I tell her what it is she'll have it on eBay by Thursday and 10 more refurbs on order from Amazon, so we must all be very quiet.


----------



## Micdiddy

Marci said:


> *
> IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!*
> *IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!
> IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!!! IT'S A GOOD THING!*
> 
> For those of you who purchased the refurbs reborn kindles when you did.
> 
> I just checked the Amazon site and there are _zero_ left
> 
> for the moment .....




YES YES YES!!! WHOO HOO!!!! EARLY BIRD GETS THE WORM!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> I wasn't in any hurry and just used the regular shipping. Amazon says she'll get it Wednesday. If I tell her what it is she'll have it on eBay by Thursday and 10 more refurbs on order from Amazon, so we must all be very quiet.


Mum's the word. Hmm mummmm ... mmmmummmmm.


----------



## Anne

Jeff said:


> You love my Santa only because you haven't read his lips.


That true I did not read his lips LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> FYI: I just got notification that the one I bought for my wife yesterday was shipped today.


Wahoo, great news, Jeff. Kindlewatch is on!

Betsy


----------



## durphy

Currently no refurbs. Someone is selling a used Kindle for $1100.00 !!!!!!!

I can't imagine selling Griselda for any amount of money. That's like selling babies on the black market.


----------



## Anne

durphy said:


> Currently no refurbs. Someone is selling a used Kindle for $1100.00 !!!!!!!
> 
> I can't imagine selling Griselda for any amount of money. That's like selling babies on the black market.


I could not sell my Kindle either. Anyone that would pay that amount would be crazy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

reader/Anne said:


> I could not sell my Kindle either. Anyone that would pay that amount would be crazy.


Well, now, applying a little logic here: You could not sell your Kindle. That means you put a very high value on it. And yet you state that a person who would pay a very high price would be crazy. But a person who would pay the high price must put a very high value on the Kindle, as you do. Hence, you're crazy.

Its o.k. though. . . . we all are.. . . 

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Susan arrived at work and I gave her her Kindle early (after wrapping it in pretty blue paper). She opened it right up and is beside herself with happiness! She said it is the nicest present she has ever received. (Where's that blushing smiley?)

For being a refurb item (and I told her it was) it looks absolutely brand spanking new. Not a ding, not a fingermark...nothing. Everything was perfect. It was packed in the box perfectly with the tissue over the cover and the plastic film on the Kindle.

She immediately registered it to her account and within a minute or two was sending herself samples. And then she (kiddingly!) asked for the rest of the day off. I told her she had to work for 20 minutes and then could go play.

L


----------



## TM

So wonderful leslie!


----------



## Delby

Hello everyone.  

I got my Kindle today at 11 a.m. sharp..... The UPS guys started stopping in front of my house and didn't even make a full stop before I was at the curb ready to take delivery.  LOL

My Factory Refurbished kindle arrived in a new factory shrink wrapped package (looks like a big book) everything inside was protected my protective paper or covers. 

The usb cable and power cord look like they have never been out of the box.  

The Case is brand new with the protective paper still on it and the cardboard insert in it. 

The Battery is visually brand new with no marks inside the back cover. 

The reset button also works It either froze up or was just taking to long to download when I was surfing the web and hit a page that I knew had a lot of photo's on it. 

The Kindle itself is spotless not a mark, blur, or blemish on it. 

The only little thing that I can see that might not be perfect (though since this is the first one i've ever seen it might just be the way it is made) is the next page button on the right hand side doesn't quite line up exactly with the back button on the right.

The difference is very slight but is there. So far after 3 hours of use I havn't found a thing that doesn't work.  I've also installed a 2 gig SD card with no problems.

And thats the report.....

oh and just noticed that the screensaver for sleep mode just kicked in for the first time while I was typing this in..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congratulations, Delby on your Kindle and thanks for the report on the reborn one.

What books have you or are you going to download?

Betsy


----------



## TM

Thanks for the report on the refurb ones (I am waiting for one myself)... have fun with it. Now you need to start accessorizing it!


----------



## Guest

Sounds like you made out like a bandit. Congrats.


----------



## Leslie

> The only little thing that I can see that might not be perfect (though since this is the first one i've ever seen it might just be the way it is made) is the next page button on the right hand side doesn't quite line up exactly with the back button on the right.


Mine (my original) is like that. It has never bothered me but it is something I have noticed. It doesn't seem to affect the function of the Kindle at all.

The refurb Kindle I just gave to Susan in my office also looks brand spanking new.

L


----------



## cat616

I am so happy for you.  Have fun.


----------



## SusanCassidy

I think the next/previous page buttons on a lot of people's Kindles have tiny alignment differences.  Mine has a tiny difference between the right-hand next page, and back buttons, and I didn't think anything of it until someone posted on the Amazon Kindle board asking about something similar.  It is probably less than 1/64th inch difference, just enough to feel - no biggie.

I wonder if the refurbished Kindles had bad batteries or something, since we have always heard that they can't be repaired.  I suppose it is possible that they might be able to pop in a new board at the factory, or something. 

It's so nice that they had some refurbished ones available so close to Christmas, when the others are so back-ordered!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Don't forget to check if all the letter keys work!


----------



## Leslie

SusanCassidy said:


> I wonder if the refurbished Kindles had bad batteries or something, since we have always heard that they can't be repaired. I suppose it is possible that they might be able to pop in a new board at the factory, or something.


I also heard that Kindles that had been refused on delivery were being sold as refurbished.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Mine (my original) is like that. It has never bothered me but it is something I have noticed. It doesn't seem to affect the function of the Kindle at all.
> 
> Susan's opened it? Does she love it? Is she a KB member yet?
> 
> Betsy
> 
> The refurb Kindle I just gave to Susan in my office also looks brand spanking new.
> 
> L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SusanCassidy said:


> I think the next/previous page buttons on a lot of people's Kindles have tiny alignment differences. Mine has a tiny difference between the right-hand next page, and back buttons, and I didn't think anything of it until someone posted on the Amazon Kindle board asking about something similar. It is probably less than 1/64th inch difference, just enough to feel - no biggie.


Maybe that little difference is supposed to be there so you can feel it if your finger is sliding toward the back button. I haven't checked mine.

Congratulations, Delby. Happy Kindling.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> She immediately registered it to her account and within a minute or two was sending herself samples. And then she (kiddingly!) asked for the rest of the day off. I told her she had to work for 20 minutes and then could go play.
> 
> L


What a good boss you are, Leslie. You understand Kindlemania.


----------



## Leslie

gertiekindle said:


> What a good boss you are, Leslie. You understand Kindlemania.


Since I have been suffering from it since April, I sure do!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

durphy said:


> Currently no refurbs. Someone is selling a used Kindle for $1100.00 !!!!!!!
> 
> I can't imagine selling Griselda for any amount of money. That's like selling babies on the black market.


Wow. That what I pay for two semesters of college...Hmmm. No I can't and will not give my kindle.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Susan's opened it? Does she love it? Is she a KB member yet?


I am not sure if I want Susan on the Kindleboards....she's the only one who has been holding the fort together for the past few months!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I am not sure if I want Susan on the Kindleboards....she's the only one who has been holding the fort together for the past few months!
> 
> L


LOL!


----------



## Guest

> IT has Arrived !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 You can't call your Kindle that. Vampyre already took that name for _his_ Kindle.


----------



## sjc

Congrats!!  You will have a Merry Christmas...many won't.  Good job.  Enjoy.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great news Delbert! Enjoy and Happy Kindling. Thanks for the post, we were all waiting.


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> I also heard that Kindles that had been refused on delivery were being sold as refurbished.
> 
> L


Then that could be my original kindle?? cool. lol
Congrats to you Delby!


----------



## Cuechick

Why did you refuse your original? Why would any one refuse delivery?


----------



## Suzanne

That is great news! Enjoy your Kindle!


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


> You can't call your Kindle that. Vampyre already took that name for _his_ Kindle.


----------



## Guest

That fish isn't nearly large enough to knock me off the pier.


----------



## Guest

That was not _*IT*_'s purpose


----------



## Leslie

Folks, I am going merge this thread with the other refurb thread...just so you know.

Leslie, Ms. Neat 'n Tidy


----------



## Guest

Oh that's why i got all confuseed and ended up reading it twice.


----------



## MonaSW

Delby said:


> The only little thing that I can see that might not be perfect (though since this is the first one i've ever seen it might just be the way it is made) is the next page button on the right hand side doesn't quite line up exactly with the back button on the right.


Actually that's pretty normal. Mine is that way, and a bunch of people on MobileRead posted that theirs were that way too, one with pictures.


----------



## Angela

Octochick said:


> Why did you refuse your original? Why would any one refuse delivery?


Because it decided to take a tour of the US before coming to Texas and Amazon sent me a second one that got here first!


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> That fish isn't nearly large enough to knock me off the pier.


----------



## Angela

gertiekindle said:


> What a good boss you are, Leslie. You understand *Kindlemania*.


gertie... you need to post this one in the Kindle vocab thread.


----------



## Guest

I am so glad I got mine with the Oprah discount and before the sell out. Took 3 days or so to get here. The prices on Ebay are insane. That's nothing but pure greed on the part of the sellers. I mean my Kindle is absolutely priceless to me but I still wouldn't pay $1K for one!


----------



## Jade

Hey guys...allow me to introduce myself. I'm not only new to the forum but I just got my unwanted refurb baby in tonight. Adopted her and named her "Zoey" in case anyone is wondering  The kindle is smaller than I thought it would be and looks nicer than I was expecting. I've managed to get it setup and I purchased some books to get me started. I suspect "Zoey" and I are going to get along just great.

I've been lurking here for a few days and I must say this forum has been a big help. Excellent info & help in this forum. I look forward to spending time here & getting to know everyone.

My refurb baby is in excellent condition. The way it was packaged I really couldn't tell that it wasn't a new product...Everything setup easy and seems to be working as intended. Just figured I'd post this info in case anyone is considering a refurb. 

*remember refurbs need love too


----------



## Leslie

Hi Jade, welcome! Glad to have you and Zoey here.

Go post an intro on the hello board, if you haven't done so already.

Leslie


----------



## Marci

Hi, Jade & Zoey -

Yes, we will welcome any and all reborn Kindles and their people  

Looking forward to seeing more posts from you.

Have fun with Zoey!

Marci


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Jade, I am thrilled Zoey is in a loving home! We love everything and anything Kindle here. Browse the boards and I look forward to reading more of your posts. Got a new baby, next stop is Accessories!   Hope you will join us in Jan for our bookclubs.

Linda


----------



## TM

Welcome Jade! Enjoy Zoey... and yes, reborn kindles need lots of love...


----------



## durphy

Would that make Zoey a Cabbage Patch Kindle?


----------



## Jade

durphy said:


> Would that make Zoey a Cabbage Patch Kindle?


LOL, I suppose you're right. Thanks for the chuckle


----------



## Jade

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Welcome Jade, I am thrilled Zoey is in a loving home! We love everything and anything Kindle here. Browse the boards and I look forward to reading more of your posts. Got a new baby, next stop is Accessories!  Hope you will join us in Jan for our bookclubs.
> 
> Linda


Thanks so much Linda and everyone. Your warm welcomes mean so much. I'd love to join this bookclub you speak of in Jan. I suppose I should get searching to find out what its all about  As for accessories, I'm planning to purchase a M-Edge cover and a skin from Decal Grl probably next week.


----------



## Cuechick

I just walked my friend through buying one for her husband for Xmas. I had mentioned it to here back when I bought mine,
at the time her husband wanted to wait for the next generation  ... Anyway, I guess he did a little research and changed his mine, only for her to find out they was a 3 month wait.
She told me today via my fascebook page and I quickly sent her the link to the refurbs and called her, knowing she would need reassurance that this was a good option. Once she saw it had the same warranty and came packaged the same she agreed and ordered. Why this makes me so happy, I am not sure! I guess, knowing he will get a happy surprise Christmas morning, thanks to me!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Do they have more refurbs?  I thought they sold out.


----------



## Guest

I just checked the link and they have some in stock again it seems.  I'm sure they wont last the day.


----------



## Atunah

Yes, they currently have some in stock again. They seem to come and go.


----------



## quiltlvr

They just got some more up, I snatched one after checking w/ hubby to verify that he hadn't gotten my Christmas present yet. Whoo hoo! I am so excited!


----------



## Leslie

quiltlvr said:


> They just got some more up, I snatched one after checking w/ hubby to verify that he hadn't gotten my Christmas present yet. Whoo hoo! I am so excited!


Excellent, quiltlvr! Congratulations...!

L


----------



## Anne

quiltlvr said:


> They just got some more up, I snatched one after checking w/ hubby to verify that he hadn't gotten my Christmas present yet. Whoo hoo! I am so excited!


Congrats You are Lucky. Enjoy your Kindle when it comes. I love mine.


----------



## Jovi

Has anyone received a refurbished Kindle?  Does it come in the same sealed package as if it were brand new?  I understand the warranty is the same as a brand new Kindle?  I'm having some problems with the idea of a refurbished Kindle at only $30 off and would appreciate some feedback from others.  This is for personal use and not a gift, so timing is not an issue.

If the return policy is normally 30 days, if we purchase a refurbished Kindle now will the return period be extended to January 31, 2009 because of the holidays?


----------



## Leslie

Jovi,

I am going to move this message into the thread we already have going on refurbished Kindles. Lots of your questions should be answered there and I am sure others will chime in with their thoughts.

Leslie


----------



## Jovi

Thanks, Leslie.  I'm dealing with a mega-cold today and my brain is congested      I appreciate it.


----------



## Leslie

Jovi said:


> Thanks, Leslie. I'm dealing with a mega-cold today and my brain is congested  I appreciate it.


No problem.

To answer your questions, I ordered a refurb Kindle for my right-hand office person. It arrived yesterday. It looked brand spanking new, right down to the cellophane on the box. I could see no evidence that any human had touched it after it had been packed.

My understanding is that the return period is extended until January 31, 2009 for holiday purchases. The warranty for the refurb (or reborn) Kindle is the same as for a "new" one -- one year.

L


----------



## Guest

Jovi said:


> Has anyone received a refurbished Kindle? Does it come in the same sealed package as if it were brand new? I understand the warranty is the same as a brand new Kindle? I'm having some problems with the idea of a refurbished Kindle at only $30 off and would appreciate some feedback from others. This is for personal use and not a gift, so timing is not an issue.
> 
> If the return policy is normally 30 days, if we purchase a refurbished Kindle now will the return period be extended to January 31, 2009 because of the holidays?


Yes, several people have posted here about receiving their reborn Kindles. They have all said that if you didn't know it was a refurb, you couldn't tell the difference. They look just like the new Kindles.


----------



## Jade

Jovi said:


> Has anyone received a refurbished Kindle? Does it come in the same sealed package as if it were brand new? I understand the warranty is the same as a brand new Kindle? I'm having some problems with the idea of a refurbished Kindle at only $30 off and would appreciate some feedback from others. This is for personal use and not a gift, so timing is not an issue.
> 
> If the return policy is normally 30 days, if we purchase a refurbished Kindle now will the return period be extended to January 31, 2009 because of the holidays?


I received my refurbished kindle last night, see my earlier post. It was packaged as new and I couldn't tell the difference. It would make even make a lovely gift because no one would be the wiser. As for the $30 off, I didn't have an issue with that since I wanted one so bad and didn't want to wait 11 to 13 weeks for delivery, and as you said you do get 30 days to inspect it and try it out first. From looking at mine, I don't think it was ever really used, but once these devices are returned, they can't by law sell it as a new device. Get yourself a kindle and enjoy it


----------



## Atunah

I keep staring the refurb tab and I am so torn. I keep holding on to the hope that my original ship date of december 16-18 is still in the system as Amazons email eluded too, even though it shows me as being pushed back to mid February. I keep thinking I could have it tomorrow if I order within 2 hours, but then I keep thinking what if they still send my original order within the next 2 weeks. Then I would have a new one instead of a refurb. I can't risk having 2 orders at the same time charged though. I would have to cancel the original order right away. 

So torn, so torn  . I guess even after reading the 2 already delivered reburb stories on this board, I still worry that my luck would be I get one that was used used. You know what I mean  . That would bug me til the end of time if I could have waited just a bit longer. 

I need a drink, where is that darn eggnogg


----------



## Leslie

Like I wrote earlier, Atunah...I got one of the reborn Kindles. It arrived yesterday and I swear it was absolutely brand new. There was nothing that looked used to me.

L


----------



## Angela

Congratulations Jade and welcome... congrats to you, too quiltlvr!!


----------



## Atunah

Well, I went ahead and ordered a refurb. I left the original order for now until I see the refurb. I pray to the invisible  pink unicorn it doesn't go into ship process until I see the refurb  

I am so worried I did the right thing. As you can tell, I am an over analyzer and do not do anything without thinking, more thinking and follow up with a healthy dose of thinking  .


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> Well, I went ahead and ordered a refurb. I left the original order for now until I see the refurb. I pray to the invisible pink unicorn it doesn't go into ship process until I see the refurb
> 
> I am so worried I did the right thing. As you can tell, I am an over analyzer and do not do anything without thinking, more thinking and follow up with a healthy dose of thinking .


Congratulations, Atunah! I didn't want to tell you what to do but I think you did the right thing!

What sort of shipping did you select? When will it arrive?

L


----------



## Atunah

Tomorrow, I hope. One day shipping. I thought what the hades, right


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> Tomorrow, I hope. One day shipping. I thought what the hades, right


That's the attitude....

L


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I need a pick me up. Not sure if I will be able to enjoy it right away because of the issues I been having since August of getting proper contact lenses. Its difficult to read without them and I have to go back to the eye doctor in the morning, again.  . I think at this point I have to pay again out of pocket since its been so long. So the Kindle is a bit out of the budget, refurb or not, but I want it as I haven't read in months because book prints are to small and I get eyestrain. 

I have a question regarding which Kindle will be the right one in the registered section online. I now have 2 kindles listed, kindle and kindle 2. When I get it tomorrow and turn it on, how do I know which one is which and how do I assign it properly?


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> Yeah, I need a pick me up. Not sure if I will be able to enjoy it right away because of the issues I been having since August of getting proper contact lenses. Its difficult to read without them and I have to go back to the eye doctor in the morning, again. . I think at this point I have to pay again out of pocket since its been so long. So the Kindle is a bit out of the budget, refurb or not, but I want it as I haven't read in months because book prints are to small and I get eyestrain.
> 
> I have a question regarding which Kindle will be the right one in the registered section online. I now have 2 kindles listed, kindle and kindle 2. When I get it tomorrow and turn it on, how do I know which one is which and how do I assign it properly?


I imagine the one you just bought is Kindle 2, since that was the later purchase. The serial number of the Kindle is on the box (it is also on the back, under the cover, but the number on the box is bigger and easier to read). Just go into your account and click on the "edit" button for the Kindle. That will show the serial number and then you can compare them to make sure you have the right Kindle.

Then you can select a much nicer name than Atunah's 2nd Kindle... and after that, the fun begins!

L


----------



## Atunah

Right now there isn't a number on the edit buttons yet. Will that appear once it ships? 

I am sure I'll figure it out somehow. I will have to cancel the original order anyway once I know the rufurb is in good condition. Will I still have to deregister the one I cancel? Or will that disappear with my order cancel. 

I am glad now I got one day shipping, this is agony


----------



## cush

Atunah said:


> Well, I went ahead and ordered a refurb. I left the original order for now until I see the refurb. I pray to the invisible pink unicorn it doesn't go into ship process until I see the refurb
> 
> I am so worried I did the right thing. As you can tell, I am an over analyzer and do not do anything without thinking, more thinking and follow up with a healthy dose of thinking .


YAY, Atuna! YAY, Atuna! YAY, Atuna! RAH! RAH! RAH!

Remember, Amazon Support is as close as your phone. Good folks and very helpful. If you have any questions regarding the registration process or entering the correct data on the Manage Your Kindle page they can help.


----------



## Cuechick

Atunah said:


> Right now there isn't a number on the edit buttons yet. Will that appear once it ships?
> 
> I am sure I'll figure it out somehow. I will have to cancel the original order anyway once I know the rufurb is in good condition. Will I still have to deregister the one I cancel? Or will that disappear with my order cancel.
> 
> I am glad now I got one day shipping, this is agony


It should just go away automatically once you cancel... congrats, I do not think you will regret it.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks guys for the support. I was a bit torn on the refurb issue, even though I have bought plenty of refurb electonics items in the past. Don't know why that is such an issue with my when it comes to the Kindle. But I read Leslie's and the other 2 I think that got their refurb and reading they looked brand new is what I wanted to hear. 

I will make sure to describe mine when it gets here. 

Soon I get to move to the waiting for delivery thread


----------



## Dori

Get your stuff packed and ready to move over Atunah.


----------



## Angela

Atunah said:


> Right now there isn't a number on the edit buttons yet. Will that appear once it ships?
> 
> I am sure I'll figure it out somehow. I will have to cancel the original order anyway once I know the rufurb is in good condition. Will I still have to deregister the one I cancel? Or will that disappear with my order cancel.
> 
> I am glad now I got one day shipping, this is agony


When I first purchased my kindle, I had 2 kindles on the way due to a delivery glitch... Kindle 2 showed up first. I then went to Manage Your Kindle and de-registered the first one so I could nename K2 to be my only... When the 2nd showed up, I refused shipment and that was that. I would assume when you cancel the order the other one will disappear.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Atunah, you are going to love it! Every Kindle needs to come with a warning: *Can Become An Addiction*

Linda


----------



## Beth

Atunah, I just joined you in the refurb kindle line   I decided I didn't want to chance Feb/March either.  I'm not cancelling my other order, just in case I get the refurb and I its not perfect, lol.  

My husband officially thinks I'm insane. 

Kindle should be here Thursday!!


----------



## Atunah

Yay Beth. We will lean on each other lol. I did the same thing, I left my order standing until I see the refurb. If it works, I will cancel the other. 

I guess in the end I thought, as long as it looks new, if anything does go wrong, it has the same warranty. That is not always the case with refurb items. It better not have any battle scars though and thump prints


----------



## chobitz

My parents are old snoots. They do not believe in refurbished items. Heck they chewed me out for buying my husband's TomTom refurbished even though it saved me 100 bucks! I got it through Amazon also and it looks brand spanking new!

Since they don't believe in refurbished I couldn't get them to agree to cancel my new kindle (12/15 - 12/26 ship date..maybe) and get me a refurbished one   So I am at the mercy of Amazon.

Maybe all these cancels will push my order up??


----------



## Guest

Atunah said:


> Yeah, I need a pick me up. Not sure if I will be able to enjoy it right away because of the issues I been having since August of getting proper contact lenses. Its difficult to read without them and I have to go back to the eye doctor in the morning, again. . I think at this point I have to pay again out of pocket since its been so long. So the Kindle is a bit out of the budget, refurb or not, but I want it as I haven't read in months because book prints are to small and I get eyestrain.
> 
> I have a question regarding which Kindle will be the right one in the registered section online. I now have 2 kindles listed, kindle and kindle 2. When I get it tomorrow and turn it on, how do I know which one is which and how do I assign it properly?


With the font maxed out you might be able to read it. I can't read mine without my glasses but my sister can read it ok.


----------



## Atunah

Well positive for me is I am farsighted and I can still strain my eyes enough to read, even without any glasses on. Not for very long of course, but I can in an emergency. I like to think its because I have worn hard or gas permeable lenses for 20 years. They seem to slow the aging issues with close up. I still have to strain reading even with contacts, but not too much.

So depending on how long it takes to get another set of contacts to try, I might not be able to read a lot. Its been a long 4 month without dependable lenses. Not sure why this is so difficult this time around. I wish I could wear soft lenses.

On another note, I found a quote of mine, and 3 of our members on the treehugger site talking about Kindle Refurbs. 
Somebody is reading this board 

http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/12/refurbished-kindles-from-amazon-finally.php


----------



## Guest

They used quotes from several people here, very cool.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Alright, instant gratification won out. I ordered a referb (and signed up for the AmazonPrime trial) so it should be here Friday! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Guest

Congrats!  What does amazon prime do for you?


----------



## TM

Congrats to all those with a a kindle coming soon...


Vamp - Prime gets you free two-day shipping and discounted one day shipping.


----------



## Leslie

mom133d said:


> Alright, instant gratification won out. I ordered a referb (and signed up for the AmazonPrime trial) so it should be here Friday! Woo hoo!!


Seems like alot of kindle konstipation is being relieved around here..  (see the vocabulary thread for an explanation).

L


----------



## Micdiddy

My reborn baby is here!!! YAY!! I love it as if it were my own!


----------



## Leslie

Micdiddy said:


> My reborn baby is here!!! YAY!! I love it as if it were my own!


Congratulations, Micah! I am so happy for you...

Tell us all about it after you've had some bonding time.

L


----------



## TM

Micdiddy said:


> My reborn baby is here!!! YAY!! I love it as if it were my own!


WooHoo!


----------



## EyeMc

Am I the only one not jumping on the refurb train?

i feel so ... alone...  terribly alone


Jim


----------



## Leslie

EyeMc said:


> Am I the only one not jumping on the refurb train?
> 
> i feel so ... alone... terribly alone
> 
> Jim


Jim...go for it cowboy...

L


----------



## EyeMc

I would, but there are indications that Santawife is planning on giving me one in approximately 23 days.

I could ask, but I might as well ask for the nuclear launch codes... 

SO...I might have one later this month OR I may be waiting until late Feb.

Jim

I do have one (secretly) on order for late Feb. delivery... enough time to cancel if Santa comes through!


----------



## chobitz

EyeMc said:


> Am I the only one not jumping on the refurb train?
> 
> i feel so ... alone... terribly alone
> 
> Jim


Nope you aren't alone , but not by my choice  , my parents are against refurbished (refurb = used to them!) and since they are buying my kindle I have to wait till mid to late december for mine.


----------



## Marci

Chobitz -

Hey, it's understandable to have no patience when another option exists for buying a kindle. I think you are so lucky & fortunate to have parents willing to pay for one in the first place. They have their own reasons for not purchasing a refurbished unit and I believe that's to expected and respected.

The possibility does exist that one of these reborn units will be a dud, just like "new" units. You really never do know.

Yes, it will take longer yet there is plenty to do in the meantime ie making decisions about what books you want, which book club to join (you can use a book; that's just fine!), and all other fun stuff that goes on here. You have plenty of support here on Kindle Boards to help you through in the meantime.

Best wishes,

Marci


----------



## Ann in Arlington

EyeMc said:


> i feel so ... alone... terribly alone
> 
> Jim


Off topic but I just wanted to say Excellent use of super- and sub-script functions!

ann


----------



## Bruinboy

Nope, EyeMc ... I haven't either.  It gets harder by the day, but so far, no jumping on the train.


----------



## Lynn

They have some refurbs listed again tonight at 6:45 ET. Just ordered one for my mother. Should come Friday just in time for our cruise!

Lynn


----------



## Leslie

Lynn said:


> They have some refurbs listed again tonight at 6:45 ET. Just ordered one for my mother. Should come Friday just in time for our cruise!
> 
> Lynn


Yahoo, Lynn! Congrats! Keep us posted...

L


----------



## TM

Woo-hoo Lynn!


----------



## Guest

Everytime I see refurbs available, I want to get one even though I cant really afford it and don't need a second Kindle.


----------



## Atunah

Yay Lynn. I got my refurb today and besides my drama queen mode, see waiting for Kindle thread  , it is brand new. I can't see anything on it that would tell me it has ever been used. No marks, no sweaty finger prints, nothing on the wheel, the screen, anywhere. 

I am starting to think they are purposely releasing the refurbs in small batches to discourage the price gouching going on in Amazon market place and on ebay. That way they at least put the seed out there that there might be more coming up for sale and some people won't have to get so desperate and pay so much. 

Could they be selling some of the backstock they kept for exchanges as the refurbs?  I couldn't tell on the box that it was a refurb. There was a large pink round sticker on the outside plastic and a small green one. Thats the only thing I could tell might mean refurbished. It doesn't say anywhere else, not even on the order.


----------



## Dori

Hurry folks.  There are currently still Refurbs listed.


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> Could they be selling some of the backstock they kept for exchanges as the refurbs? I couldn't tell on the box that it was a refurb. There was a large pink round sticker on the outside plastic and a small green one. Thats the only thing I could tell might mean refurbished. It doesn't say anywhere else, not even on the order.


Yes, that is the only thing I saw on my refurb: a big pink sticker, small green dot. I took them both off before I wrapped it up for Susan.

L


----------



## Angela

I am thinking about getting a refurb for my daughter. She fell in love with mine over Thanksgiving and read 2 books while she was here.


----------



## quiltlvr

I have been happy with refurbished items in the past. Just got 2 ipods recently & they looked brand new to me. The full warranty (and also getting it sooner!!!) was icing on the cake for me.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, same here, the fact that the warranty is exactly the same sealed the deal for me. It worked out great as the refurb looks brand new. I already cancelled my original order and I couldn't be happier. Some refurb items don't have the full warranty.


----------



## Jeff

The refurbished Kindle that I bought for my wife looks brand new. I was also happily surprised that Whispernet works, even though we’re outside Sprint’s EV-DO network.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> The refurbished Kindle that I bought for my wife looks brand new. I was also happily surprised that Whispernet works, even though we're outside Sprint's EV-DO network.


That's a wonderful bonus! Great news...

L


----------



## Atunah

So far it looks like everyone that got a refurb and posted had the same experience, they look brand new. So happy for everyone. 
I didn't know what I was missing not having a Kindle, now I don't have to wait until February. 

To those that have orders that are that far out and are not sure about reburbs still, do as I did. I kept the original order until I got the refurb. You have nothing to lose that way, but you might gain a Kindle a lot sooner. Of course that is if they put up more batches of the refurbs. Keep checking. I think there is a link on the top straight to the page through the board.


----------



## Guest

It seems like every day there is a limited supply of refurbs made available.  If you want one, keep checking the link at the top of the page.


----------



## Atunah

A new batch of refurbs is up on Amazon. Link on the top gets you straight through them. Or first post in this thread has a link too I believe. 

Go go go go


----------



## Atunah

And they gone again.


----------



## Leslie

Holy cow, they lasted 9 minutes

Wow!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

That was quick!!


----------



## Lynn

The one I ordered yesterday still says preparing to ship- I really hope they get it out tonight, I paid for overnight shipping and really would like it before the weekend.

Lynn


----------



## Guest

I think it is great that Amazon is dolling these out in small batches. That way more of those people who are buying for personal use are able to get them.


----------



## Guest

Refurbs available again.


----------



## Leslie

Bruin boy! Bruin boy! Where are you? Quick, quick, quick!!

L


----------



## Leslie

And they are gone again. Six minutes this time.

L


----------



## Bruinboy

That was close ... unfortunately ... I ordered, hit one-click, but the order did not go through.  Someone beat me by seconds.  Oh well, I'll try again.  Leslie, YELL LOUDER next time


----------



## Bruinboy

Oh yeah!!!!  Went back on a couple of minutes ago, saw one available and order went through this time.  Not sure when it will arrive, but I got one.  Leslie, you can now put down the megaphone.  The first book I'm going to order is yours!!!

I'll be back with updates and arrival news.


----------



## Guest

WTG, Bruin. So happy for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bruinboy said:


> Oh yeah!!!! Went back on a couple of minutes ago, saw one available and order went through this time. Not sure when it will arrive, but I got one. Leslie, you can now put down the megaphone. The first book I'm going to order is yours!!!
> 
> I'll be back with updates and arrival news.


Woo Hoo!! What shipping speed did you order? Hope you get it soon. And just think, because you're cancelling your original order, someone else will get theirs that much sooner. Your good deed for the day.


----------



## Lynn

Congratulations Bruinboy!  I just got my email saying the refurb for my mother shipped from KY at 1pm via FedEx. Hopefully should have it tomorrow, guess I'll be taking the laptop to work tomorrow. Now I need to run up to Kmart for an SD card.

Lynn


----------



## Bruinboy

Did one day shipping.  Not sure when it will arrive yet.  I live in Omaha, smack dab in the middle of US, so not sure from where it will ship.


----------



## Anne

Bruinboy said:


> Oh yeah!!!! Went back on a couple of minutes ago, saw one available and order went through this time. Not sure when it will arrive, but I got one. Leslie, you can now put down the megaphone. The first book I'm going to order is yours!!!
> 
> I'll be back with updates and arrival news.


I am so Happy you got one. Let us know it arrives


----------



## Atunah

Yay bruinboy, its possible you get yours tomorrow. I remember when I ordered mine it gave a time as in, if you order within the next 2 hours 34 minutes or such it will get here tomorrow with one day shipping. I think I could have ordered until 4 or 5 pm central time and it would still have come the next day. I guess it depends on what time you caught it. 

Wohoo, you are going to love it. Where you not one like me that held off the refurb for a new one? I took a while to break too


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO Bruinboy, very excited for you! Keep us posted. You will be a Kindleholic very soon.  

Linda


----------



## Bruinboy

Yes, Atunah, it was you that broke me with your cake and Kindle story this morning.


----------



## Leslie

Bruinboy said:


> Oh yeah!!!! Went back on a couple of minutes ago, saw one available and order went through this time. Not sure when it will arrive, but I got one. Leslie, you can now put down the megaphone. The first book I'm going to order is yours!!!
> 
> I'll be back with updates and arrival news.


Hooray, hooray, hooray, I'm so excited! Cubby is on his way!










L


----------



## Atunah

Bruinboy said:


> Yes, Atunah, it was you that broke me with your cake and Kindle story this morning.


Awe. Soon you will be sitting on the table soon reading Kindle and having your cake too. Can't have mine though


----------



## Bruinboy

Don't worry Atunah.  Your cake is safe, even though I am half German.  Maybe that's why we held out so long for a refurbished one!!!!  It takes a bit of work to get a German to change his/her mind.  Anyway, I'll have my Kindle and coffee with carrot cake, which I requested, and got by the way, at our wedding 38+ years ago.

And, Leslie, I did go to "Manage Your Kindle" and moved it from "Richard's Second Kindle" to "Cubby."


----------



## Dori

Woo Hoo Hoo,  I feel like a god parent.  Congrats.


----------



## Bruinboy

Dori said:


> Woo Hoo Hoo, I feel like a god parent. Congrats.


As well you should


----------



## TM

Congrats Bruinboy!


----------



## chynared21

*Awesome Bruin!!! Can't wait to hear about Cubby's arrival *


----------



## Atunah

Bruinboy said:


> Don't worry Atunah. Your cake is safe, even though I am half German. Maybe that's why we held out so long for a refurbished one!!!! It takes a bit of work to get a German to change his/her mind. Anyway, I'll have my Kindle and coffee with carrot cake, which I requested, and got by the way, at our wedding 38+ years ago.
> 
> And, Leslie, I did go to "Manage Your Kindle" and moved it from "Richard's Second Kindle" to "Cubby."


Bwah, someone gave me a coffeecup long time ago, can't remember exactly what it said, but it was something like " I am german, and I am always right".

Stubborn as a mule, yep . I am bavarian, which adds to the "Do not like to change my mind, do not, do not" 

Yum, I haven't had many carrot cakes in my lifetime, but they were delish when I did. I might make some almond creme torte this weekend. Or maybe I'll bake some German Weihnachts Plaetzchen, that is Christmas cookies for the Yankees 

I am so exited for you to get your Kindle. Just don't do as I did and go into panic mode


----------



## Lynn

My Grandma used to make the most awesome Lebkukken(?) Boy I do miss those. I'll have to ask my aunt if she knows how to make them. My Grandma never had a recipe- just did things by handfuls, pinches and such.

Lynn


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, thats my problem with my mom. She didn't always write everything down and when I ask her now for recipes that I want to make, she guesses a lot lol. Lebkuchen I never made. I was lucky to live in a town where the bakeries made the most delish stuff. I try to keep it simple. 
Vanilla crescents aren't to hard to make and sand cookies. Or butter cookies. Those my grandma always made a gazillion tins full of those every year.

Ooops sorry, off topic 

My grandma would use refurb tins to store the cookies in


----------



## Dori

Nice rebound Atunah.  Got the refurbed ball into the right court.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dori said:


> . . . refurbed ball . . .


Were we talking about cats? 

ann


----------



## Guest

Tomorrow you can eat your cake and  have a Kindle to.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Is anyone awake out there yet??!? There are more refurbs available!!! 

Libro, this is your big chance. I know Santa would want you to have one of these


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes, there is ONE refurb available right now!


----------



## Marci

Harvey said:


> Yes, there is ONE refurb available right now!





Wisteria Clematis said:


> Is anyone awake out there yet??!? There are more refurbs available!!!
> 
> Libro, this is your big chance. I know Santa would want you to have one of these


Thank You, Wisteria & Harvey for saying this as I *just now* purchased a reborn Kindle as a gift for a dear friend of mine. I was in such a hurry to get the order in so I'd have before it was gone that I made a mistake. Easily corrected with a phone call in the morning to CS. It is going to dent my CC debt but I believe it's worth it.

_Whoo-hoo!_ What a great Christmas for my friend, as she LOVES to read and is an avid Amazon user to boot.

Just crossing my fingers that someone else is not doing the same 

Now I get to track as closely as I did mine 

Pleasant Holidays!

Marci

PS - Sorry, Libro - Hope you get another chance!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Way to go, Marci! You were fast to get that last refurb.


----------



## Marci

Yep!

Figured I'd better jump on it after seeing those other posts where <Valley Girl speak from long ago> "Like, 5, were sold in poof! 9 minutes"


----------



## KBoards Admin

These refurb's are coming and going quickly, and I want to give KindleBoards members the best shot at getting those refurbs. 

So, I've developed a piece of code that checks the refurb status every few seconds. It does this by querying Amazon's database and retrieving the refurb quantities for Kindle. 

I'm displaying the results in a second line of the menu at the top of our screen. Figured I'll do this until the backlog on new Kindle orders diminishes. For now, it'll help KindleBoards members have the earliest possible notice for when refurbs become available. 

(Caveat: there is a bit of a delay after a refurb is purchased, before that info is reflected in Amazon's database. For example, as I write this, I can still see that the refurb that Marci just bought is still showing. The effect of that is, sometimes you'll find that you'll click on the menu message showing that a refurb is available, and you may find on the Amazon page that it indicates that no refurbs are available. But other than that occasional lag, it should be a reliable indicator as to when refurbished Kindles are available.)


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Marci said:


> Yep!
> 
> Figured I'd better jump on it after seeing those other posts where <Valley Girl speak from long ago> "Like, 5, were sold in poof! 9 minutes"


Good going Marci! Your friend is going to have a wonderful holiday. And you saved me from buying it myself! I've had my kindle since April and don't need another one but the accessories threads have got my consumer juices flowing. I caught myself starting to think things like 'maybe I could use one kindle for fiction and another kindle for nonfiction or work-related reading. 'Yikes! I think I need to hide my credit card from myself until I get an intervention.


----------



## Marci

Harvey -

That is _so _GREAT!

I bet there will be many happy compliments sent your way for adding that!!!

Marci


----------



## Marci

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Good going Marci! Your friend is going to have a wonderful holiday. And you saved me from buying it myself! I've had my kindle since April and don't need another one but the accessories threads have got my consumer juices flowing. I caught myself starting to think things like 'maybe I could use one kindle for fiction and another kindle for nonfiction or work-related reading. 'Yikes! I think I need to hide my credit card from myself until I get an intervention.


Wisteria,

What's so scary is, I totally understand the underline [my emphasis] words!

LOL,

Marci


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Harvey said:


> These refurb's are coming and going quickly, and I want to give KindleBoards members the best shot at getting those refurbs.


Oh. My. God. Harvey, you are killing me here. This board is getting more expensive every day  Here's an idea: why don't YOU purchase one of the refurbs Then if Mrs. Santa does come through you'll have one to give her too.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Oh. My. God. Harvey, you are killing me here. This board is getting more expensive every day


My job is to feed your habits.


----------



## Marci

Giving a shout-out that there is NOW A NEW REFURB up for sale!

All thanks to Harvey's latest enabling  

Anyone??

Marci


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Marci said:


> Giving a shout-out that there is NOW A NEW REFURB up for sale!
> 
> All thanks to Harvey's latest enabling
> 
> Anyone??
> 
> Marci


Marci, I think that's the one you just nabbed. The data base hasn't updated itself yet to show its been purchased.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yeah, there are none of the recent refurbs left - - I keep refreshing the screen and waiting for that refurb count on our menu to go back to zero. I'm curious now how it will take for the Amazon database to be updated.

In their developer guide, they warn that refurbish counts can have a lag to them... but I figured it would only be a few seconds. I have to shut down for tonight, so will have to see if it has reset itself to zero by the morning...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wisteria Clematis said:


> ...Here's an idea: why don't YOU purchase one of the refurbs Then if Mrs. Santa does come through you'll have one to give her too.


Hmmm.... that is a tempting thought. She's kind of resistant to gadgets. But today she got to play with her sister's Kindle for the first time.. so she could be won over by now..!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Harvey said:


> Yeah, there are none of the recent refurbs left - - I keep refreshing the screen and waiting for that refurb count on our menu to go back to zero. I'm curious now how it will take for the Amazon database to be updated.
> 
> In their developer guide, they warn that refurbish counts can have a lag to them... but I figured it would only be a few seconds. I have to shut down for tonight, so will have to see if it has reset itself to zero by the morning...


Strike that - there is indeed another refurb available now. So the menu display is correct.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Harvey said:


> Hmmm.... that is a tempting thought. She's kind of resistant to gadgets. But today she got to play with her sister's Kindle for the first time.. so she could be won over by now..!


I think you should go for it Harvey! And it is ungodly early here by EST, but you are in the middle of the night PST....what on earth are you doing sitting at your computer right now You soooooo need a kindle to read in bed at night.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes, time for me to say goodnight! I got obsessed with getting the refurb checking code to work - - I programmed it on my flight from Chicago, then installed and debugged it when I got back home a couple of hours ago. 

Good night!!


----------



## Leslie

This little announcement makes ME want to buy another one...which I need like a hole in the head! LOL. Something about the hunt, I guess...

L


----------



## katiekat1066

Leslie said:


> This little announcement makes ME want to buy another one...which I need like a hole in the head! LOL. Something about the hunt, I guess...
> 
> L


Its nice to know that it affects somebody else that way, Leslie! I keep thinking that the SO will come around eventually and want one himself, but he just bought a laptop, mostly to read on during our trips and to have a computer when we go to our friend's house in the back of beyond. Eventually I'll have to get him one, right now, he's just thankful that I'm not whining about not being able to find anything to read. Of course, it hasn't been out of my hands much, either, so he hasn't had a chance to really be seduced by it.

Katiekat


----------



## Guest

Harvey, That new code is genius!  Every day this forum seems to get better.  

For all you people out there waffling over getting a refurb, just ask yourself, WWOD.  What Would Oprah Do?


----------



## Dori

Thanks Harvey,  that is great, I have been clicking on your refurbs link to check.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Harvey said:


> Yes, time for me to say goodnight! I got obsessed with getting the refurb checking code to work - - I programmed it on my flight from Chicago, then installed and debugged it when I got back home a couple of hours ago.
> 
> Good night!!


Thanks Harvey, you make things so easy for us. I love Kindleboards!

Linda


----------



## Lynn

Wow that's great Harvey-- now can you set up something that tells me when my packages are delivered so I don't have to go to Where's My Stuff  

Lynn


----------



## Atunah

Pretty cool Harvey.


----------



## koland

Harvey said:


> (Caveat: there is a bit of a delay after a refurb is purchased, before that info is reflected in Amazon's database. For example, as I write this, I can still see that the refurb that Marci just bought is still showing. The effect of that is, sometimes you'll find that you'll click on the menu message showing that a refurb is available, and you may find on the Amazon page that it indicates that no refurbs are available. But other than that occasional lag, it should be a reliable indicator as to when refurbished Kindles are available.)


Of course, there could have been more than one. Since I got one just before she did!!!


----------



## TM

Very cool harvey!


And good luck to all those trying to get a refurb unit.


----------



## Micdiddy

Refurb Update: After a few days with my refurb I'm pretty sure it's not any different from a brand new one. As soon as I saw it I completely forgot it had ever been anything else besides mine. I've used it with minimal problems, and those I've had I'm pretty sure happen to new ones too (freezing up when battery drains or downloading complicated website).


----------



## Lynn

The refurb I got for my mother came today at lunch so I went home and got it. It looks new-yes I opened it! I have loaded some books on and am charging it up so it will be ready to go when I give it to her. The only issue I had was that although it was registered to me when I turned it on it only said My Kindle and there was no serial number listed under the 2nd Kindle in my account- so I ended up deregistering and the reregistering it and once I refreshed my browser page things were OK and I could send books I already had ordered to it. Found out we can swap SD cards also with no problem.

Lynn


----------



## KBoards Admin

koland said:


> Of course, there could have been more than one. Since I got one just before she did!!!


Ahh you got in that too! Good work!

I am going to pull the trigger on a refurb the next time they become available. Am doing piano exercises so my fingers are warmed up and ready to one-click. I bet there'll be more refurbs released today... just a feeling.


----------



## Atunah

Lynn, I had the same issue with my refurb and unlike you I went into panic mode for a while  

I had an original order and even though both showed as registered, like you there was no serial number. I just went into settings on the Kindle and it asked me to sign into my amazon account and suddenly I ended up with Kindle #3 on my account  . 

I think we all did good with the refurb. 

Now I just need to learn to say no to "send sample"


----------



## Guest

"Send Sample" isn't the problem. The real ptoblem is "*OneClick*" and "*BUY*"


----------



## Bruinboy

Ordered my Kindle yesterday afternoon a little before 4 PM ... chose one day shipping, but given the weekend coming up and the late afternoon order, I probably should have just done 2 day shipping.  My status has been "Shipping Soon" for the past few hours.  Looks like I should get it by Monday.  I hope so.  

I'll let everyone know how my "refurb" turns out.  Good luck, Harvey, on getting one of yours.  A question ... since I went to Amazon through this site, do you/we get any from Amazon for that?  If I understand correctly, we are to use the links on this site to get accessories, books, etc so we get credit for that.  Right or wrong?

What comes after "Shipping Soon"?


----------



## Lynn

Bruinboy- mine said shipping soon for almost 24 hours after I ordered it. When it finally changed to shipped and I looked at the tracking information it had been picked up by the shipper 6 hours earlier so you never know. Mine came fedex and went from Kentucky to central florida in 24 hrs.

Lynn


----------



## TM

Amazon is curel and likes to tease people waiting for Kindles... I had the same experience Lynn did... I seemed to be stuck in "shipping soon" hell forever... accroding to the tracking info, it was shipped out quite awhile before they changed my status to shipped and sent me the e-mail that it had shipped.


----------



## Guest

Same here only mine went from Kentucky to S.E.Ga in less than 12 hours.  It was on the truck for delivery in my town.  Of course it wa on that truck for about 12 hours as it went all over the place and I only live 1.45 miles from the local depot that services this area.


----------



## Dori

Vampyre said:


> "Send Sample" isn't the problem. The real ptoblem is "*OneClick*" and "*BUY*"


Don't do the one click and buy, come back here to buy.


----------



## TM

Dori said:


> Don't do the one click and buy, come back here to buy.


Sometimes it pays to lives far from the depot. My driver does the furthest house on his route first - working his way back to the depot. That is why I usually get late morning deliveries. Also helps that I know the driver and he often stops in the shop for a bathroom break and sometimes grabs a soda or snack.


----------



## Marci

Well,  DARN!

My order for a refurb did not go through after all    

I thought a call to CS would help with the fact that the shipping & billing addresses were different.  After being told to call the Kindle CS and being on hold for a while, found out there was not a thing they could do & I would have to cancel my order.  

They did and I immediately reordered it only to find I was re-ordering a *new* instead. Cancelled that one and will await for another opportunity.  Now I'm not so sure I want to place the order because $$/CC debt level.  Even though I know this would blow my friend out of the water with happiness.

Oh, what to do, what to do  

Marci


----------



## Lynn

I say go with your gut instinct when they become available again. I did that when I ordered my mother's- knew I probably shouldn't but also knew she'd love it. I figure it's her Mother's day/birthday gift for 2009 since I already have herr christmas gift!

Lynn L


----------



## KBoards Admin

Bruinboy said:


> ...
> I'll let everyone know how my "refurb" turns out. Good luck, Harvey, on getting one of yours. A question ... since I went to Amazon through this site, do you/we get any from Amazon for that? If I understand correctly, we are to use the links on this site to get accessories, books, etc so we get credit for that. Right or wrong?


The affiliate program is a mechanism that Amazon has to reward websites that have links to Amazon, or otherwise promote Amazon products in some way. In our case, it's kind of a natural seeing as our whole board is dedicated to an Amazon product!

The credits help to keep the site running, and I'm also planning to have the occasional contest and giveaway for Kindle-related items. (Maybe when we get really big, we'll even be having contests for Kindles themselves. That would be a thrill.)

Use of those affiliate links is completely voluntary. But it is a relatively painless way to support the site, as the price you pay is the same, and Amazon handles all of the credit logistics.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Marci said:


> ...
> My order for a refurb did not go through after all
> 
> I thought a call to CS would help with the fact that the shipping & billing addresses were different. After being told to call the Kindle CS and being on hold for a while, found out there was not a thing they could do & I would have to cancel my order.
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that, Marci - what a disappointment! Hopefully you can get in on the next refurb that pops up here.


----------

